

Programming languages come to dinner - pyskool
http://pyskool.com/programming-languages-come-dinner/

======
hit8run
I like the idea but from a site called pyskool.com I would have expected at
least some of the main dynamically typed contenders (python, ruby &
javascript) to enter the stage ;)

~~~
pyskool
There is a follow up to the blog, which features scripting languages:

[http://pyskool.com/scripting-languages-come-to-
dinner/](http://pyskool.com/scripting-languages-come-to-dinner/)

